# 2009 AT&T National, Congressional Country Club, Bethesda, Md.



## chriswellner (Apr 25, 2010)

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8


----------



## chriswellner (Apr 25, 2010)

K fixed.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 25, 2010)

And again they are soooo small, and not spaced, and not numbered. :cry:


----------



## chriswellner (Apr 25, 2010)

I can't upload large file sizes because I'm in Iraq. The bandwidth can't take it.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 25, 2010)

That's ok then. I didn't think about that. Sorry.
But you spaced and numbered them. That makes viewing them easier! Thank you.


----------



## den9 (Apr 25, 2010)

i like 4 and 7 from what i can see.


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 25, 2010)

3,4,7

All look like uber golf pro shots.


----------



## Ady (Apr 25, 2010)

Some input from me for what it's worth:

1: Cropped top & bottom - neither here or there............?

2: Bit random, not quite enough of the green

3: I like the composition - would be nice if it tied in with that putt winning the round/match

4: Nice focus (crowd blurred) although a bit more of his legs might have been better

5: Looks like it would make a fantastic brochure shot - would like to see large version

6: Good action/expression, perhaps a bit less grass and a bit more above the head

7: Good focus but background bland - no crowd/shrubs/tress..........anything but grass


----------



## chriswellner (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the input.
I will say, about the 1st one, you can tell what I'm going for if you saw a bigger file. That golfer is actually a U.S. Army Soldier that lost his left hand. He's an amputee and has a fitting for his fore arm to the golf club. I as trying to focus in on that while at the same time showing you the crowd in the background all focused in on him.
Like I said, looks better in a bigger photo.


----------

